# Fenugreek Geek



## justplainbill (Nov 23, 2008)

I understand that Fenugreek is botanically related to clover and I believe Schabzigerkaese is flavored with Fenugreek.
I've used Fenugreek to add zip to some of those butter substitute spreads and to plain pasta, formaggio and olive oil dishes as well as in some oil and vinegar dressings. I'd speculate that it might be a good ingredient for a garlicky sour cream chip dip. 

Do you folks have any suggestions for easy to make recipes that use Fenugreek??


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 23, 2008)

Fenugreek comes in two forms - leaf (fresh and dried) and seeds.  I am not sure which one you are referring to.  The leaves of fenugreek is a very different animal than the seeds.  The only similarity is that they both bitter. 

We use fenugreek a lot in Indian cooking.  Fenugreek leaves are washed, chopped, and cooked with sliced onions, tomatoes, potatoes and spices. 

Fenugreek seeds are added to hot oil along with cumin seeds and mustard seeds in a variety of dishes I make (a technique referred to as tempering).  Actually fenugreek is a key ingredient in butter chicken which is a very popular north indian dish.  In addition, we use it in a lot of fried savory snacks that we make


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Yakuta.  I was referring to ground Fenugreek seeds.


----------

